# University jobs and living in the UAE



## morgado (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi,

I have been reading several posts about University jobs and since I applying to a couple of them I would like to ask a few questions:

-In the process I was proposed 5k USD (plus benefits). It seems reasonable and since in Portugal I make less than half of that, it is appealing.

-I was told I could save almost 90% of that.

-From what I saw about prices of food and services, they are comparable to Portugal and most european countries, what makes it a good wage.

-In Portugal, apart from housing, I live well with 600USD.


Nevertheless, from the postings, I get the feeling that the wage is not so good. What's your comment on this?

Another question is about the quality of the Universities. Some only have 2 years' Bachelor's degrees and I was told that others have large resources for research (for example the PI in Abu Dhabi). Is there a large difference between Universities' resources and quality?

I also read about large teaching hours (12h or more). Is this the case for engineering (I am from the Engineering area)?

Thanks a lot.


----------

